# Check valve pressure?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm building a CO2 reactor, I installed a Check valve 6" after my T valve and when I blow threw the T valve the air is very restricted by about 75% going threw the check valve
(25% air flows threw the lines). 
When I remove the check valve air flow is almost 100% free flowing.

Do I need to replace this check valve? This is new to me so I don't know how free flowing my lines have to be with a check valve installed on a DIY CO2 yeast reactor.

Help soon please, I'm trying to get this finished so I can install to my tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just did the same thing with a new check valve. It drips. I think they just aren't super tight. It depends on how much pressure is on them I guess. I'm not sure if there are better more expensive ones out there. I got mine at a Petco or Petsmart. I use mine on DIY CO2. I've had no trouble.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

They do make brass ones, but I'm not sure where to buy those.

I don't know how good of flow I'm suppose to have, I don't want to much pressure building up in my reactor and possibly cause a problem. Or maybe the pressure it takes to flow threw the valve is ok?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

check valves have a "cracking pressure", which is the pressure it takes to allow flow through as it has tension on it to prevent backflow.

I've not seen this spec listed on aquarium CV's, I know you can get low cracking pressure check valves but not sure if there too much for this purpose or not. I use them for automotive applications


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jag1980 said:


> They do make brass ones, but I'm not sure where to buy those.


Brass check valves:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/check-valves/clippard-check-valve.html


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

my plastic check valve just like the blue one pictured above blew out today. i heard they dont long, this one was 2 months old and on diy co2.


----------

